# Purina Pro Plan VS Purina One



## Duxbwar (Jun 23, 2009)

Do any of you feed Purina One. I feed Pro plan right now and noticed yesterday that the protein and fat content in in One and the ingredients in pro plan were identical. Chicken still the number one ingredient too. But Purina One was 15.00 less??


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Duxbwar said:


> Do any of you feed Purina One. I feed Pro plan right now and noticed yesterday that the protein and fat content in in One and the ingredients in pro plan were identical. Chicken still the number one ingredient too. But Purina One was 15.00 less??


Yup, I too have noticed that. Guess it sorta goes to show you that either there are some pretty broad definitions they can use for ingredients, or they are practically the same dog food.


----------



## agr1365 (Jan 30, 2011)

I noticed that too and wondered the same thing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

the midwest purina rep told me that the two foods are very, very similar.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> the midwest purina rep told me that the two foods are very, very similar.


And very similar in price as well around my area, Purina one is carried by most grocery stores around here, I have fed both and can't tell a difference


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

Purina One has more corn in it. I called Purina because of a problem I had with two of my terriers. 

I had switched to it with my terriers and two, a mother and son, began chewing at their feet (about 3 weeks after) and both got yeast infections in their ears. I thought it was because of the swimming they were doing but after various attempts to clear it up nothing worked. 

I switched both dogs to grain free/gluten free foods and after about 4 weeks they stopped chewing on their feet. Used a different antiobiotic for their ears and that cleared up to. 

From a seminar I attended I did learn it is a very balanced food. Wish I could use it but I can't. 

Cindy R.


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

Duxbwar said:


> Do any of you feed Purina One. I feed Pro plan right now and noticed yesterday that the protein and fat content in in One and the ingredients in pro plan were identical. Chicken still the number one ingredient too. But Purina One was 15.00 less??


My daughter feeds Purina One 26/16 and I feed Pro Plan 26/16. Looking at the two most recent labels off each is interesting as they are almost identical. But One lists Zinc and PP does not. There is more A and E and glucosamine in PP, though I am not sure if the differences are significant. PP also lists Ascorbic acid and One does not.

These appear to be pretty minor differences. Both feeds are for moderately active dogs. I would say if One is significantly cheaper, it's a better deal. I have not price compared yet.


----------



## Big Chief (Feb 4, 2018)

There are many versions of Purina One. Which specific one are you guys saying is very close to Pro Plan?


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

Big Chief said:


> There are many versions of Purina One. Which specific one are you guys saying is very close to Pro Plan?


Chief, sorry to be getting back to this late—then finding this thread amidst all the feed threads was hard. I was comparing 26/16 ProPlan chicken and 26/16 Purina One lamb and rice. So maybe a bit of apples and oranges here?

Anyway, the GUARANTEED ANALYSIS on the tags is identical until these figures below, though One lists Zinc and ProPlan does not. I am sure PP has Zinc; they just needed something for that line. One also lists Omega 6 Fatty Acids at 1.6% and ProPlan does not, same probable irrelevance. Here are the real differences, I suppose:

Vitamin A: *ProPlan, 15,000 IU; One, 13,000 IU*
Vitamin E: *ProPlan, 460 IU. One, 250 IU*
Glucosamine: *ProPlan, 400 ppm; One, 350 ppm*

*Folks, are these significant differences as far as performance or longer working life? If the glucosamine in One is not considered adequate by this group, I'd rather buy the ProPlan than stay with the cheaper food and add a supplement. I have always given him a fish oil softgel daily because I have lots of it.*

Second, on INGREDIENTS, ProPlan lists these first nine in order: *Chicken, Brewers Rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, animal fat, corn germ meal, and fish meal*.

Purina One lists these first nine in order: *Lamb, rice flour, whole grain corn, whole grain wheat, chicken byproduct meal, corn gluten meal, soybean meal, beef fat, and mono and dicalcium phosphate*.

*What do you all think of these differences? *I notice that ProPlan lists four protein sources from animals, including fish, and five from plants in the first nine.

Purina One lists three protein sources from animals and five from plants before falling off to a calcium source in the first nine.

Looking at the One out of the bag, it appears to be about half bits that look identical to ProPlan and the other half some extruded chunks. I presume the soy in One is being used to get the protein back up in the filler material.

As I said, I had stepped my Lab down from 30% Purina Pro Plan to 26% Purina Pro Plan and then saw how much less my daughter was paying for 26% Purina One. About $15 less a bag when they have the same major analysis 26/16. 

After months on One, my Lab is doing as well, though I am not sure he is QUITE as shiny! But he may be and that's my imagination or that he's been shedding a lot.

I have not noticed a difference in stools, but I don't see most of them as he goes off in our woods. My analysis here indicates to me that ProPlan 26/16 may be a slightly better food than Purina One 26/16. But, again, I am not sure that is significant or worth $15 more a bag.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mossy Dell said:


> Chief, sorry to be getting back to this late—then finding this thread amidst all the feed threads was hard. I was comparing 26/16 ProPlan chicken and 26/16 Purina One lamb and rice. So maybe a bit of apples and oranges here?
> 
> Anyway, the GUARANTEED ANALYSIS on the tags is identical until this below, though One lists Zinc and ProPlan does not:
> 
> ...


Which ProPlan formula are you comparing Purina One to? At 26/16 I would imagine this is ProPlan Adult as the ProPlan Sport / Performance is 30/20


----------



## dorkweed (Apr 14, 2009)

Duxbwar said:


> Do any of you feed Purina One. I feed Pro plan right now and noticed yesterday that the protein and fat content in in One and the ingredients in pro plan were identical. Chicken still the number one ingredient too. But Purina One was 15.00 less??




I switched to Victor Professional about 3 months ago. Dogs love it, and I see no weight loss, or loss in performance. Had no problems with PPP; but if I can get the same from my pooches at a lesser price, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

The Snows said:


> Which ProPlan formula are you comparing Purina One to? At 26/16 I would imagine this is ProPlan Adult as the ProPlan Sport / Performance is 30/20


As I said, they are both 26/16 feeds. Adult. Didn't know Purina slapped "Sport" on the 30/20, but makes sense. Regardless, the ProPlan 26/16 is a premium feed. Purina One 26/16 is whole lot cheaper and I guess a notch below—that's what I am trying to find out here, by how much—but is marketed as a notch above basic Purina feed.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

There are several Pro Plan “sport” formulas: one is 30/20, another is 26/16 chicken-based. There are other Sport formulas with different protein sources.

Meredith


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks, Meredith. That's what I thought. Isn't the whole ProPlan series Sport?



mwk56 said:


> There are several Pro Plan “sport” formulas: one is 30/20, another is 26/16 chicken-based. There are other Sport formulas with different protein sources.
> 
> Meredith


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mossy Dell said:


> Thanks, Meredith. That's what I thought. Isn't the whole ProPlan series Sport?


No ..... under the "ProPlan" brand as well as the Sport formulas (30/20, 26/16), there are Adult, Lamb & Rice, Sensitive Skin, Bright Minds, Weight Management, Puppy, Lg Breed Puppy, etc. The reason I believe Big Chief was asking which formula.


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

It's funny on pricing in this Sport series now. I just checked on Amazon and the all cycles 26/16 Sport is the same price as the all cycles 30/20 Sport.


----------



## Lostdog2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Purina Pro Plan 30/20


----------



## Mossy Dell (Sep 22, 2016)

I am back to feeding Pro Plan Sport Active 26/16 Formula All Life Stages (chicken) after trying Purina One 26/16 Lamb and Rice for a while. 

I felt my male Lab's coat was not quite as shiny on One. However, he was shedding a lot and it was probably just my imagination. He also had a couple of minor ear issues. Again, not sure in was One.

PP costs more, but he eats it well. Of course he ate One well. But I feel I'm _maybe_ feeding him a _slightly_ better feed than One based on my analysis posted earlier in this thread:

"There is more A and E and glucosamine in PP, though I am not sure if the differences are significant. PP also lists Ascorbic acid and One does not."​


----------

